# Warriors the Series: Should I?



## Solcte (Jan 21, 2020)

So, I keep seeing a lot of fanfare about the Warrior cats series - I've never actually read these books! I have been considering getting into them, but I've been a bit intimidated by the overall vastness of the series. 

Is it worth getting into? If so, where would I even begin!? I feel like I'm missing out on something really good!


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 21, 2020)

It's easy to read and fairly engaging. I always felt that the series lacks complexity and doesn't explore all possible interesting world building opportunities, but I still enjoyed it. I've only read the first three volumes, though.


----------



## Tendo64 (Jan 21, 2020)

Warriors is a very long series but I still recommend it--or rather I recommend series 1 and 2 as well as a few of the super editions. After The New Prophecy, it felt kinda repetitive, but you might still like it. It has nice world-building and some very likeable characters, as well as some very powerful scenes. What I do want to warn you is the series has a problem with continuously rehashing plotlines--particularly forbidden romance--and is also quite violent, dark, and sad. But if that doesn't bug you, give it a try.


----------



## Punji (Jan 22, 2020)

I've read just about all of them, and I'd say they were pretty good.

Some things I would change of course, but a good fun read.


----------



## Rarum (Feb 3, 2020)

I’ve been in the Warriors fandom for a long time. Although I haven’t caught up to the current books — there are quite a few, and I am planning on getting through them all after I get through the novel I’m reading right now.

If you like cats and dark themes, I would definitely recommend it. The New Prophecy arc has some especially beautiful settings and imagery, plus the worldbuilding is pretty good. That being said, I’d recommend starting at the beginning (Into the Wild).

Although I would agree that the forbidden love thing gets old after a while, and I usually eat that stuff up. And the cats are diurnal, which is a factual inaccuracy that I didn’t realize until someone pointed it out and now it bugs me ever so slightly. :’)


----------



## AdenineWolf (Feb 4, 2020)

I mean, if you like the concept of it and you think Warriors is interesting enough then GO for it!
I read a couple books when i was younger and the stories themselves are pretty good. 
I would say go ahead and give it a try, if you happen to not like it then that's okay, 
all else, glad you enjoyed it!

Hope this helps! :3


----------



## Pepper Foxx (Mar 11, 2020)

Its a very easy series to jump into and easy to read (I think it was targeted for kids in their early teens). I started with the Power of Three and understood most of the world building and really enjoyed the characters. However, I went back and read some the books from the previous two series and appreciated the series as a whole much more. 
It can get violent with the cats almost constantly at war and it has some dark themes to it. If you don't mind maybe reading about some cats being murdered or killed or injured in various ways then go for it, but if you can't stand stuff like that then this is not the series for you. 
Overall the characters and world building are great and it had me completely hooked as a teen even though it repeated a lot of themes over and over.


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 11, 2020)

Actually, it's worth it for the derpy fandom in-jokes.

And awesome videos like this (Spoilers):


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Mar 14, 2020)

I would recommend it. It's an easy to pick up and read and there are a lot of characters you'll either love or hate. It's a good series just has a few issues in retrospect.


----------



## Solcte (Mar 21, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> Actually, it's worth it for the derpy fandom in-jokes.
> 
> And awesome videos like this (Spoilers):



Oh wow, the first video gave me a laugh! I'll not watch the second one since spoilers, for now anyways! 

Thank you everyone for your input and encouragement! I'll put this on my To-Read list; looks like I'll be starting with.. Into the Wild. I'll dive in and see how it turns out!


----------



## Solcte (Mar 21, 2020)

Oh! I also forgot to add. This reminds me a bit of Tailchaser's Song. I read this book as a child and it was quite scary at the time.. basically,  Watership Down, but with cats. Anyone else familiar with it?


----------



## Pepper Foxx (Mar 26, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> Actually, it's worth it for the derpy fandom in-jokes.
> 
> And awesome videos like this (Spoilers):



I MISS VIDEOS LIKE THIS SO MUCH! Really brings me back to childhood, thanks!


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 26, 2020)

You should definitely read warriors! The series is absolutely amazing! And the fandom is great! ^^


----------



## Aika the manokit (Mar 27, 2020)

Its Its fecking incredible! I can't praise it enough. Drama, romance, suspense, action. It's got it all!!!


----------



## Aura330 (Apr 12, 2020)

I read the series a while ago when I was in middle school and I loved it, highly recommend. I do agree with some of the others when they say that it tends to get repetitive, however it was probably the series that got me really interested in the furry community. I remember that I got through the first series or whatever they call it (it’s been so long since I read those books so I’m sorry if I’m being a bit vague) and part of the second series, however that’s where I felt it got repetitive. Amazing series though, can’t recommend enough!


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 7, 2020)

God, I love these goofy fan animations.


----------

